# Paint creek



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Anybody been out? Gone twice in the past week, once last Sunday once today. Skunked on flies and only caught one dink on a worm


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Fished it opening day. Caught 4 or 5 browns, a ton of little steelhead smolts, and went 1 for 2 on adult steelies.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I know at least a few Steelies made it way up paint creek this year.


----------



## dominicblondeau12345 (Jun 24, 2016)

Do you guys have luck using wooly buggers on these streams? Somewhat new to trout and have a little assortment of small flies.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

dominicblondeau12345 said:


> Do you guys have luck using wooly buggers on these streams? Somewhat new to trout and have a little assortment of small flies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I haven't fished that creek but can tell you a woolly bugger presented right, will catch trout regardless of which creek/river.


----------



## CrickNotCreek (Jun 15, 2016)

Hit the creek this morning with a buddy before meeting our wives at lunch. He got into a good one today!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Dandy fish. What pattern fly?


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Dandy fish. What pattern fly?


I'm gonna jump out on a limb and guess it wasn't a fly.

Nice fish!


----------



## CrickNotCreek (Jun 15, 2016)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Dandy fish. What pattern fly?


Olive woolly bugger 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

Ok, lure like fly.

Edit: well presented, great work.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

CrickNotCreek said:


> Hit the creek this morning with a buddy before meeting our wives at lunch. He got into a good one today!
> View attachment 314768
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Very nice.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

wow, that's a beauty. real hog for PC.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

strmanglr said:


> I'm gonna jump out on a limb and guess it wasn't a fly.
> 
> Nice fish!


Looks like that limb didn't hold ya lol... jk of course


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice, heck of a fish for the creek!


----------



## Jmohunts (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Looks like that limb didn't hold ya lol... jk of course


Would have just been horrible if he didn't use a FLY LIKE LURE! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol, if your not dry fly fishing, according to H Patterson...


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice fish


----------

